# Princeton, WV - #09-757, M Adult, Another White



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

MERCER CO.SHELTER PETFINDER SITE
















This is another WGSD at the Mercer County Shelter in Princeton WV... This dog's time is up also... This is the second WGSD at this shelter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

sweet face!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Handsome guy! 

Can someone help him?????


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Lisa called me this morning and left a message that this guy needs to leave the shelter. I guess they need his run, his time is up... she said he's a highly adoptable dog but I guess no interest in him from local folks. THey are over run with dogs as ususal.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Is there anyone who can please help this boy?????

Please?!?!?!?!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Bumping the white guy!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Still listed on PF!


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

bump


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Still listed..bump from page 5


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

Bump for handsome.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

I talked with Lisa at Mercer Shelter this morning and she said this boy was pulled by a rescue and is safe... if someone want's to reconfirm that with the shelter that would be great as sometimes they get dogs confused. BUt pretty sure he's safe.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: PRINCETON WV-#09-757 ANOTHER WGSD,ADLT,M-TIME UP!*

I was told that all the Mercer Co. GSDs were safe. It won't hurt to confirm though.


----------

